

First 360 video of Formula 1 race. Holy cow! - nitochi
http://makingview.no/makingview.com/?portfolio=red-bull-racing-f1

======
nitochi
They are having problems due to heavy traffic, just click reload a couple of
times until it connects and you can watch...f*ck that's amazing

